# Liverpool bits



## HorseMom (Nov 22, 2009)

I just received my new liverpool bit in the mail and I about had a heart attack. It's huge. I've never used one let alone see one in person, just pictures. To me it looks like someone took a 5" bit, cut down the mouth, then welded the cheeks to the mouth. This thing is massive and I don't think my little guy will be able to use it. I just wanted to know if that size is normal for mini liverpools? If any one has a picture of a liverpool in a horses mouth so I can compare cheek size to this bit I would highly appreciate it.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bit being so big. I used to use one on my mini donkey years ago, I sold it with him. I remember it was a good bit for him, the one I had was well made, but haven't used one with the horses. Where did you get it? Can you return it?

What size bit do you need?


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 22, 2009)

I am going to return it. I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't normal before I bought a new one somewhere else. I may just end up buying a myler and hope that it works out for him.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't bought or even looked at any Mini sized liverpool bits, but was going to say that if that is the standard for Mini Liverpools then it SHOULDN'T be! Your description of the bit sounds like some of the poor quality Mini snaffle bits out there--some of them have such thick mouthpieces/big joints/big rings that they pretty much have to be big bits that have been cut down to Mini size in terms of mouthpiece width, with not a thought nor a care for how the bit is sized otherwise. I hope you can return it for a full refund.

When shopping in future, good questions to ask would be:

what is the thickness of the mouthpiece? what is the diameter of the cheek rings? What is the over length of the shank? What is the weight of the bit?

Before you send this one back take note of those measurements, then you'll have a reference to compare other bits to.

I'd be interested in knowing where you ordered this bit from--would you mind dropping me a PM with the info? Thanks so much!


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 22, 2009)

While I haven't seen your Liverpool, my 4" - 4" 1/2" Liverpools have thicker mouthpieces than my 3 1/2" snaffles. They are made for bigger mouths. I haven't seen a Liverpool smaller than 4". While there is such a thing as too big, a thicker bit is generally more kind than a thin one, within reason. It would be the difference between rubbing dental floss back and forth on your tongue verses a clothesline cord. You are dispersing the pressure of the bit across more surface area. A bradoon snaffle is a more severe bit than a hollow mouth eggbutt. Of course, if they can't close their mouth around it, it is obviously too thick.

Anytime you start miniaturizing something, smaller increments matter. We have to use different harnesses on our A-size horses than our B-size horses, with just four inches between them. That same four inches in 15 and 16 hands is not a problem. I don't think the mini bit industry is fully stocked yet. They need someone to produce appropriate sized bits reasonably priced, but they know that generally mini horse people won't spend as much as "big" horse people, with exception to those that get into Mylers. Show me a mini driver that has spent $4K+ on a vehicle. It's not necessarily uncommon in the big horse carriage/CDE world. And considering that the majority of the cost of a vehicle is NOT in parts, but craftsmanship, just because vehicles are small doesn't mean they should necessarily cost less. Same goes for bits. My best mini/pony bit was made in England for $100. My point is that if people want better quality, they are going to have to spend more.


----------



## MiniHGal (Nov 22, 2009)

That is interesting...I can see why someone not used to looking at liverpool bits could think that they are oversize...and indeed, I have the third slot of my liverpool shanks ground off. Otherwise they do tend to look similar to vampire horses...






Could you post a picture of the bit or a picture with the bit in the mouth of the horse? What size was it supposed to be (3.5" or ?)?

If you were looking at the liverpool for the curb action, I would suggest looking at butterfly cheekpieces instead. Those come in many varieties of mouthpiece and are much smaller on the cheek pieces. Actually, I think most mini ones are too small looking, but they certainly work just fine.

Otherwise, a myler may indeed be your best bet. They do make many of their mouth pieces with liverpool cheeks--and I think their cheek pieces are pretty 'refined' looking.

Here are a couple of pictures of some of my horses going in liverpools. They are 3.5" (on the mostly white pinto) and 3.75" (on the other one), mullen mouth liverpools. They came with a third slot on the bottom of the cheek that I had ground off. I think they look nice and proportionate, personally, but you may find that you think that is too much bit for your guy. I am sorry I have no better pictures--most of my pictures are not on this computer.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 23, 2009)

Come to think of it, I do have a 3.75" Liverpool in my collection. But again, they tend to be thicker than your average 3.5" snaffles.

Breanna, what size are your horses? I find that using a bit with a purchase tends to be difficult on small A-sized horses because I can't shorten the cheeks enough on the bridle. Do your horses just have small mouths?


----------



## MiniHGal (Nov 23, 2009)

The mostly white--Peeks--is 35" at the withers, and the other--Fascination--is 36". I don't know that Fascination has a small mouth...although I guess she has more of a long head than a wide head. Peekaboo has a very refined head--almost to the point of too small for her body. Her bridle is much smaller than Fascination's.

It is difficult with most mini bridles to shorten the cheeks enough to attach a curb bit, but it can be done--I know a couple of 30" inchers that went in liverpools--similar to what my two are wearing--and I owned a 31.5" gelding that wore a liverpool with the front ring cut off. You can either order them special or punch a few more holes (not a lot of adjustment, but some).


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2009)

MiniHGal said:


>


Nice collected trot, Bree! Fasc really looks good here. I can still feel the sunburn I got taking that picture of Peeks at Shady Oaks.





Leia


----------



## Cindy (Feb 6, 2010)

I know that this was posted quite a while ago but I just found what appears to be an appropriately-sized Miniature liverpool bit ....

check out the website and ask about the shipping rates, width of the bit piece.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=mini...805453521762242

Now, does anyone know how to convert cm to inches?

Thanks,

Cindy


----------



## Renee (Feb 6, 2010)

Cindy said:


> I know that this was posted quite a while ago but I just found what appears to be an appropriately-sized Miniature liverpool bit ....
> check out the website and ask about the shipping rates, width of the bit piece.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/view?q=mini...805453521762242
> ...


Yes,

10.5 cm = 4.133 inches


----------



## HorseMom (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes,

10.5 cm = 4.133 inches

Dang. I was getting excited. Four inches is way to big my my little guy. I do think I found something for Jay though. Thanks.


----------



## Farina (Feb 6, 2010)

Cindy said:


> Now, does anyone know how to convert cm to inches?
> Thanks,
> 
> Cindy


Yes - I have this to do all the time...





cm / 2.54 = inch

for example: 10.5 / 2.54 = 4.13

I have found for our ponies a nice butterfly lozenge bit in 9.5 cm = 3.75 inches (also in 10.5 cm and 11.5 cm). It has a nice thin mouthpiece and has small sides.

If you are interested you can send me a message.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd love to see a picture of it Farina! We're always looking for nice bits....

Leia


----------

